# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  Seasonal edits to avatars

## Bearsy

whatever happened to that?

----------


## CRAZY BONE

I'll do it closer to Halloween.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Mine'll be up in a little while.

(...assuming photobucket allows it...bastards.)

----------


## ♥Mark

I don't believe in seasons.

----------


## itschemistry

are you from alaska?

----------


## Adam

Matt Damon.

However, I had a lovely signature one year, which had snow falling. But we were told we couldn't have them as signatures because it slowed down some people machines  :Sad:

----------


## mini0991

> However, I had a lovely signature one year, which had snow falling. But we were told we couldn't have them as signatures because it slowed down some people machines



They're animated GIFs. They shouldn't slow down any machine made in the past five years. In my opinion, if you don't have anything running at least XP or Ubuntu, don't browse the internet.

----------


## Adam

It was actually a flash signature.

----------

